# PlayOn DVR.



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Saw this while reading tech news this morning it mentions the TIVO 4K and recording. Those would want to record might want to check this out.

PlayOn gives cord-cutters an offline DVR, but it's pricey


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

Netflix, and many other services let you download locally now, why would anyone need PlayOn?


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

I suppose the advantage is once you have the files, they are your files forever. I assume if you download directly from a service (Amazon, Netflix, Hulu), your download only works as long as you still subscribe to the service.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

You see people ask this question all the time. To record a stream. It’s just people not adjusting to the new world of on demand content. That why TiVo is making the stream to try to remain relevant in this new world.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

EWiser said:


> You see people ask this question all the time. To record a stream. It's just people not adjusting to the new world of on demand content. That why TiVo is making the stream to try to remain relevant in this new world.


The idea or system of paying over and over again in perpetuity for something that should only only be paid for once is just another form of corporate welfare. You know what you can do with your new world order, but don't soft pedal when your shoveling the corporate welfare Kool-Aid.


----------



## saeba (Oct 12, 2004)

EWiser said:


> You see people ask this question all the time. To record a stream. It's just people not adjusting to the new world of on demand content.


Not for all of us.

Those of us who've been streaming for some time are aware that content appears and disappears from content providers. Now you can likely continue to access this content by purchasing a subscription to yet another content provider, but why not just capture the content that you really like while it is available on one of your current subscriptions in order to ensure you have ongoing access? PlayOn provides a reasonable mechanism to do this.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

ke3ju said:


> Netflix, and many other services let you download locally now, why would anyone need PlayOn?


Netflix and many other services let you download some (but not all) things locally now, which is why someone could need PlayOn.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't understand how PlayOn is able to record the content. It doesn't sound like it's done locally at the HDMI level. Is it I give them my credentials and then they stream the content as me and they record it from there? 

The article posted said they have been in business for 10 years. I never would have guessed that. I would have thought they'd have been shut down by now.

It is pricey, but I'm thinking about it for certain shows.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

oscarfish said:


> I don't understand how PlayOn is able to record the content. It doesn't sound like it's done locally at the HDMI level. Is it I give them my credentials and then they stream the content as me and they record it from there?
> 
> The article posted said they have been in business for 10 years. I never would have guessed that. I would have thought they'd have been shut down by now.
> 
> It is pricey, but I'm thinking about it for certain shows.


I have their desktop lifetime account since forever. I rarely use it. If I can get 1080p, I don't use Playon cause, to my knowledge, it only lets you record 720p. You are streaming on your PC live and it records in real time, it's not a download.


----------

